# Loch Ness, Aliens, und co!



## -$sIpaN$- (30. April 2008)

Huhu

Mich interresiert schon seit Längerem Themen wie zb. das Loch Ness Monster oder Aliens.
Sicher gibt es Leute die an sowas glauben Einfach aus dem Grund das sie es sich wünschen. ( ich bin auch einer davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören was ihr dazu meint, gibt es eurer Ansicht nach das Loch Ness Monster, Aliens oder sowas wie Bigfoot?
Ich bin da Geteilter Ansicht.Ich bin zu 100% davon überzeugt das es Aliens gibt, den so groß wie das Universum ist sind wir bestimmt nicht die einzige Lebensform, Vielleicht sind es ja keine Humanuiden Wesen sondern Tier artige Dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was Loch Ness angeht : Ich würde es mir wünschen das es Nessie geben würde , den es wäre einfach eine Sensation und etwas was die Menscheit noch nie gesehen hätte ( zur heutigen Zeit nicht )Doch viele Fakten beleben das es Das Monster nicht gibt. Es wurde oft mit Solargeräten 100% des Sees abgesucht aber nichts in der Art zu finden.

/discuss

MFG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Aliens? 100%ig ja, allerdings noch nie hier gewesen. Glaub ich. ^^

Nessy? Nein. Ist belegt, wie du geschrieben hast.

BigFoot? Nein, genau wie Nessy nur um Touristen anzuziehen.


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

Aliens gibt es logischerweise. Alles andere wäre egoistischer religiöser Glaube.
Das beste Beispiel dafür das es Aliens gibt, sind wir.
Nessi und Bigfoot...schwachsinn


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

Nessy und Bigfood? Blödsinn. 

Aliens. Ja, es erscheint mir logisch, dass es auch außerhalb der Erde leben gibt. 
Aliens, die uns besucht haben, gibt es hingegen nicht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Nessie oder ähnliche Monster: Nein, es gibt sicher mehr als genug noch unbekannte Tierarten auf der Welt aber dass etwas so großes wie Bigfoot oder Nessie noch nicht entdeckt wurde halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Aliens: ja
Intelligente Aliens: Höchstwahrscheinlich
UFOs oder Besucher auf der Erde: Nein

Ich glaube aber zum Beispiel, wie auch schonmal erwähnt, an Atlantis. Allerdings in einem, sagen wir mal realistischen Rahmen.


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

Was ihr glaubt nicht, das es Aliens schon auf der Erde gab? Das liegt daran, das man die rufen muss!

Hier ist eine kleine Anleitung wie das funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://youtube.com/watch?v=liOpCcPHauQ


----------



## Artenus (30. April 2008)

Ich glaube auch relativ sicher an Aliens, aber danach zu schen ist relativ sinnlos, denn entweder sind sie dümmer als wir uns wir können nichts lernen/abgucken, oder sie sind intilligenter und finden uns zu erst .
Aber an irgendwelche mutierten Monster für Touristen  glaub ich nicht^^


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (30. April 2008)

@ Thorrak UFOs oder Besucher auf der Erde: Nein

Da bin ich geteilter Meinung, was Spricht dagegen das sie schon mal hier waren? Theoretisch wäre es möglich das sie schon unter uns sind, evtl in der Form eines Tiers oder sonst was. Wenn die Lebewesen schon so weit entwickelt sind, wäre es durchaus Möglich das einige der UFO Sichtungen Kein Fake sind. Wie gesagt, ich dencke das es Möglich ist dass sie schon mal hier waren


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Da bin ich geteilter Meinung, was Spricht dagegen das sie schon mal hier waren? Theoretisch wäre es möglich das sie schon unter uns sind, evtl in der Form eines Tiers oder sonst was. Wenn die Lebewesen schon so weit entwickelt sind, wäre es durchaus Möglich das einige der UFO Sichtungen Kein Fake sind. Wie gesagt, ich dencke das es Möglich ist dass sie schon mal hier waren



Theoretisch wäre es möglich. Aber die Hauptgründe sind ja die UFO-Sichtungen. Und da glaube ich eher an natürliche Phänomene (Kugelblitze, Vögel, Lichtreflexe etc) oder menschliche Ursachen (Wetterballons, Flugzeuge, Haunebus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Also steht für mich persönlich fest ->Nein


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre es möglich. Aber die Hauptgründe sind ja die Ufo-Sichtungen. Und da glaube ich eher an natürliche Phänomene (Kugelblitze, Vögel, Lichtreflexe etc) oder menschliche Ursachen (Wetterballons, Flugzeuge, Haunebus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder Leute, die sich das einfach ausgedacht haben ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Oder Leute, die sich das einfach ausgedacht haben ...



Stimmt, die müsste ich noch dazuzählen.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (30. April 2008)

Aliens: aber natürlich gibt es die.

Nessie: wie schon gesagt um Touris anzuziehen

Big Foot: Gleiche wie nessie

Ufos: Denke eher nicht

Aliens auf der Erde: Eher nicht warum was sollten sie schon bei uns tuen ?

Atlantis: gab es sicherlich, So eine Tempelstadt auf eienr Insel die dann im Meer untergegangen ist.

Drachen: Gab es wohl eher auch nicht oder zumindest nicht in der Form aus märchen so feuerspeiend. 

Illuminaten: Denke mal nicht das es die gibt oder gegeben hat. Bloße Fantasie

Psychokinese/Telekinese: Einfach nur Humbug und Spielerei.

Magier: Sind auch nur Illosionisten

Der heilige Gral: Ne geschichte um die Kreuzritter auf trab zu halten.

Excalibur: Übertriebene erfundene Legende

Arthur: gab es wirklich nur halt nicht so wie wir uns das aus Geschichten usw. vorstellen.


----------



## Clamev (30. April 2008)

zum Thema Aliens statistisch gesehen gibt es im gesamten Universum einen Planeten auf dem Leben möglich ist
wer ihn findet kriegt nen keks!


----------



## Dogar (30. April 2008)

Auch ich glaube an Aliens,

jedoch nicht an Mrodende, in andere Lebewesen Eier legende, Alles jagende,Planeten Plündernde wesen.

Warum ? 

Nun diese Wesen müssen auch irgendwann mal zu den Sternen geblickt haben und sich gefragt haben "Sind wir alleine ?" und nun machen sich diese Wesen auf den weg machen um eben dies herauszufinden. Wieso sollten diese dann zur Erde kommen ihre "Menscheit wird ausgerottet" Todesstrahler rausholen und ZAPP.
Eher würden sie Landen und Kontakt aufnehmen. Und das wohl eher vorsichtig. zumal sich Wesen die ja vernunftbegabt sind, (Wie sollten sie sonst Raumschiffe erfinden,bauen und Steuern können) nicht sicher sein können wie andere wesen auf sie reagieren.

Und selbst wenn das Fremde Volk auf ... sagen wir mal Wega landet und die dortige rasse so ausser sich ist nicht alleine im Universum zu sein, so denke ich das die reisenden nicht davon ausgehen das jede Rasse so sein wird.

Eher vermute ich das diese Rassen nach einer solch agressiven ablehnung zurückhaltender wird und darauf wartet das die Rasse selber das Tor zu den Sternen aufstösst.

Für uns, so finde ich, ist das Tor zu den Sternen noch weit entfernt. Auch finde ich das wir erstmal unseren Planeten verstehen lernen sollten bevor wir uns gedanken über Kolonisierung anderer Planeten/Monde machen.
Die Milliarden die in den Bau/die Forschung von neuen Weltraumtechniken und in die Ausbildung gesteckt wird, wäre erstmal in der bekämpfung von Krankheiten und Hungersnöten besser aufgehoben.

Ebenso denke ich nicht das wir mit unseren Nationen und klassendenken auch nur bis zum Pluto kommen würden. Spionage und Sabotage damit dann doch die anderen schneller sind würden wieder Unsummen verschlucken. 
Die Menscheit kann nur zusammenhaltend andere Planeten erschliessen.

Das Monster von Loch Ness.
Wie lange gibt es dieses Wesen schon ? Oder besser Wie lang soll es dieses Wesen schon geben ? 
Lang genug um sich zu fragen was für einen sagenhaften Stoffwechsel es haben muss um alleine soo lange zu leben. Denn von 2 Wesen oder mehreren wurde bisher noch nicht berichtet.
Vermutlich war Nessy eine Schlange die einem Wanderzirkus/Zigeunern entfloh. Sagen wir diese Schlange war 2 Meter oder 3 Meter gross. Diese Trifft dann im Loch Ness auf ein Fischerboot. Der Fischer denkt dann gleich an ein Ungeheuer. und in den Abenden wo er von seiner begegnung mit diesem Monster redet wird es immer ein paar zentimeter länger. Irgendwann meint dann ein anderer es auch gesehen zu haben und da war es dann mit langen scharfen zähnen bestückt und ein anderer wiederrum meint das es.... und so weiter.
Ich denke nicht das es sowas wie Nessy gibt.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

ja es gibt ausserirdische bestimmt : bakterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja es gibt ausserirdische bestimmt : bakterien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man Bakterien, die durch Raumsonden auf andere Planeten übertragen werden als "Ausserirdische" definiert, gibt es auf dem Mars und dem Mond Bakterien.


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja es gibt ausserirdische bestimmt : bakterien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Independent (30. April 2008)

"Das beste Beispiel dafür das es Aliens gibt, sind wir."

Es ist nur ein kleiner Satz, aber ein verdammt gutes Argument!

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

he' dankeschön


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Was Loch Ness angeht : Ich würde es mir wünschen das es Nessie geben würde , den es wäre einfach eine Sensation und etwas was die Menscheit noch nie gesehen hätte ( zur heutigen Zeit nicht )Doch viele Fakten beleben das es Das Monster nicht gibt. Es wurde oft mit Solargeräten 100% des Sees abgesucht aber nichts in der Art zu finden.





nessie wurde mit solargeräten gesucht?

also mit sowas hier oder was?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2008)

Aliens?

Mikel Jackson? ...

Ness? .. 
war sicher sone dicke grau die grün angelegt war und dann ins wasser geschubst wurd .. touristen abzocke halt

Big Foot ..
An den glaub ich weniger als an GODZILLA <-- pew pew LazorGunZ


----------



## Schurkissimo (1. Mai 2008)

Nessie: Naja, auch wenn Loch Ness mit Sonargeräten abgesucht wurde...
Woher wollen wir wissen, ob diese auf Nessie reagieren?
Sie ist ja eigentlich ein unbekanntes Wesen... ich denke, es wäre möglich, dass es sie wirklich gibt... aber... wer weiss, auch dies wird gelöst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aliens: Ichh denke schon, dass es sie gibt... 
Und ich denke auch, dass sie sich erst richtig zeigen werden, wenn wir auch "bereit" sind, dies zu verkraften...
Bei einem solchen Fall würde normalerweise gleich das Militär kommen und die Aliens sogut wie es geht töten...
Doch, wenn die Aliens intelligent sind, würden sie warten, bis wir soweit sind, und unsere Technologie endlich auch verstanden haben...

Bigfoot: Hmm, vllt... vllt. auch nicht, falls es sie geben würde, sind sie sicher nicht dumm... im Gegensatz zu uns...
Also, sie würden sich, wie die Aliens nicht gleich direkt zeigen...

Mein Senf dazu.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

Nessie:Näää,göaub ich eher nicht,dass es son Viech gibt,genauso wenig wie Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aliens:Vielleicht,in einer anderen Galaxie,weit weg von der Erde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Big Foot:Gleiche wie bei Nessi


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (1. Mai 2008)

Hab Grade ein bisschen Gegoogelt... Da bin ich auf diesen Interessanten Artikel gestoßen

Einer der überzeugendsten Beweise für Nessie wurde im August 1972 erbracht, als eine Gruppe von Forschern eine Reihe von außergewöhnlichen Unterwasserphotos machte. Die MIT Academy of Applied Sciences hatte sich mit dem Loch Ness Investigation Bureau zusammengetan um den See zu durchsuche, zu scanne. Das Team welches von Robert Rines geleitet wurde, benutzte Sonar Equipment welches eine Kamera zum Photographieren bringt sobald das Sonar größere Objekte entdeckt.

In den frühen Morgenstunden des 8.August erkannte das Sonar ein 7-10 Meter langes Objekt auf, es wurde darauf geschlossen, dass es sich um Fischschwärme handeln würde, denn die Signal hielten nicht lange an.

Als die Photos entwickelt waren, zeigten zwei von ihnen etwas was wie eine große, diamantenförmige Flosse aussah. Ein drittes zeigte etwas noch dramatischeres:
Eine Ganzkörperaufnahme von Nessie! (das Photo ist auf dieser Seite abgebildet)
Die Kreatur hatte die typsichen Merkmale wie einen langen Hals, einen dicken Körper und Flossen. 1975 brachte eine weiter Expedition ähnliche Bilder zutage.

Mit der Möglichkeit der duch Sonar ausgelösten Unterwasserphotographie, und der dadurch entstandenen Beweise, schien es ausgeschlossen zu sein, dass nicht bald der 100% Beweis gefunden werden würde. Das Smithsonian Institution, Harvard University, das TIME Magazine und ähnliche Institutionen bekundeten den Wille zu akzeptieren, dass das Monster echt und lebendig sei.

Dann, 1984, veröffentlichte das DISCOVER Magazine einen Artikel, in dem Rines beschuldigte wurde, die Photos manipuliert zu haben, bevor er sie veröffentlicht hatte. Doch die Mitglieder und auch ein mitbeschuldigtes Photolabor wiesen die Anschuldigungen von sich. Anderer Kritiker meinten, dass der Kopf der auf den Photos von 1975 zu sehen ist, eher einem Baumstumpf oder einem Motorblock ähneln -- zwei Objekte die es bewiesenermaßen in Loch Ness gibt.

Skeptiker vom London Natural History Museum finden, dass der "Kopf" auf dem Ganzkörper-Photo von 1972 nicht mit dem "Hals" verbunden sei. Diese freie Stelle kann zwar nur ein Schatten sein, aber es sieht wirklich eher wie ein eigenes Lebewesen aus, als dass das ganze Etwas zusammenhängt, wie es uns unser Wille zu glauben wahrmachen will.


Quelle : http://iep.alien.de/rines.htm


----------



## Vreen (1. Mai 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Hab Grade ein bisschen Gegoogelt... Da bin ich auf diesen Interessanten Artikel gestoßen
> 
> Einer der überzeugendsten Beweise für Nessie wurde im August 1972 erbracht, als eine Gruppe von Forschern eine Reihe von außergewöhnlichen Unterwasserphotos machte. Die MIT Academy of Applied Sciences hatte sich mit dem Loch Ness Investigation Bureau zusammengetan um den See zu durchsuche, zu scanne. Das Team welches von Robert Rines geleitet wurde, benutzte Sonar Equipment welches eine Kamera zum Photographieren bringt sobald das Sonar größere Objekte entdeckt.
> 
> ...





webseiten die das word alien im titel haben sind jedenfalls immer sehr vertrauenswürdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nessy und Bigfood? Blödsinn.
> 
> Aliens. Ja, es erscheint mir logisch, dass es auch außerhalb der Erde leben gibt.
> Aliens, die uns besucht haben, gibt es hingegen nicht.



Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen, das es Aliens gibt (wie die meisten hier) aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen das sie auf der Erde wahren, bestes Beispiel die Ägypter, die ganzen Götter (Ré, Seth, Thot etc.) wurden auch von ihnen gesehen.
Zitat aus dem Buch Mystica: *Kram, Kram, Kram, Such, Such, Such.^^*

Der Mysteriöse "benben"

Das Wort "benben" bedeutet "das in den Himmel glänzend Aufschiessende". Der "benben" wurde mit einem Quarzitstein verglichen, der extrem feuerbeständig ist. Auf die Spitze ihrer Obelisken setzten die Ägypter einen "benbenet", der eine kaum zu übersehende Ähnlichkeit mit einer Apollo-Kapsel der Mondrakete besitzt. Dieser wurde mit einer Mischung aus Gold und Silber überzogen.
Der "benben" soll in Heliopolis (bei Kairo) auf einem künstlichen Hügel, der "Insel des Aufflammens" gelandet sein, die an eine Startplattform erinnert. Pharao Pi-anchi einer Hieroglypeninschrift zur Folge um 751 v.Chr. den "benben" aus der Nähe. Als er die Tür des Heiligtums entriegelte, erblickte er den Gott Ré.
In einem Papyrus heißt es: Der Himmel spricht, die Erde bebt und zittert; der Boden bricht auf, wenn er (Ré) über das Gewölbe fährt. Der Himmel lacht, wenn der König aufsteigt zum Himmel. Der donnernde Sturm treibt ihn. Er fliegt, dieser König, weg von euch, gleich einem Vogel. Er ist nicht der Erde, er ist des Himmels. (S. 633- S. 634)

Ausserdem, hab ich auf "ZDF" eine Reportage gesehen, wo man einen Riesenkraken (glaub so hieß er :s) im Meer gesucht hat und nicht gefunden hat, ich mein wenn man so etwas großes sucht aber nicht findet, auf einem eig. kleinen Raum (soooo groß ist die Erde ja auch nicht) sucht aber nicht findet, was verbirgt sich dann noch vor uns, frag ich mich.
Vll. ist eine Tierrasse Ausserirdisch nur wir wissen es nicht, wer weiß.....

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## D132 (1. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ausserdem, hab ich auf "ZDF" eine Reportage gesehen, wo man einen Riesenkraken (glaub so hieß er :s) im Meer gesucht hat und nicht gefunden hat, ich mein wenn man so etwas großes sucht aber nicht findet, auf einem eig. kleinen Raum (soooo groß ist die Erde ja auch nicht) sucht aber nicht findet, was verbirgt sich dann noch vor uns, frag ich mich.
> Vll. ist eine Tierrasse Ausserirdisch nur wir wissen es nicht, wer weiß.....
> 
> Gruß Oro/Josh



Erstaunlich aber wahr, die Menschheit weiß mehr über das Welltall als über unsere Meere und Ozeane.
Und seien wir mal erlich es wurden schon öfters Riesenkraken im Meer in der nahe des nördlichen Polarmeeres gefangen. Irrgendwo habe ich sogar ein Zeitungsbild der Recklinghäuser Zeitung von einem ca. 10 m. Langen Kraken der entlang eines  Fischerbootes befestigt war.

Was Auserirdische angeht, natürlich gibt es andere Lebensformen.
Da wir ja auch ursprünglich als einzeller und mikroben das Leben anfingen und es jetzt schon Bakterien und weitere Mikroorganismen gefunden wurden auserhalb der Erde spricht nichts dagegen.
Eben Edit: Religion ist was für Leute die, die Wissenschaft fürchten :>(natürlich nicht als beleidigung anzusehen!)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Mai 2008)

dazu sag ich nur das aliens exestieren weil die atome die durch das all fliegen auch schon aliens sind 
wie die bei dem urknall die erde war ja nen feuerball da sind dan die teile durchs all gefloggen also die 
bakterien die in uns sind sind dan durch die zeit halt von selbst weiterentwickelt auf den feuerball gekommen (erde) dadurch sagt man es sind aliens also das mit gott glaub ich net is ja religion durch nen franzosen wurde es fast bewiesen wo die grosse flut kamm (religion) hat es ne piramiede gegeben die schwimmen ja weg wens wasser kommt laut den hierogliefen is das mit gott (also die flut ) ne lüge 

so und fleizig hordis killen ^^
cu eurer hordiekiller


----------



## lars1988 (1. Mai 2008)

> webseiten die das word alien im titel haben sind jedenfalls immer sehr vertrauenswürdig w00t.gif


MADE MY DAY ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie recht du doch hast


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. Mai 2008)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur das aliens exestieren weil die atome die durch das all fliegen auch schon aliens sind
> wie die bei dem urknall die erde war ja nen feuerball da sind dan die teile durchs all gefloggen also die
> bakterien die in uns sind sind dan durch die zeit halt von selbst weiterentwickelt auf den feuerball gekommen (erde) dadurch sagt man es sind aliens also das mit gott glaub ich net is ja religion durch nen franzosen wurde es fast bewiesen wo die grosse flut kamm (religion) hat es ne piramiede gegeben die schwimmen ja weg wens wasser kommt laut den hierogliefen is das mit gott (also die flut ) ne lüge
> 
> ...



Versteht den Text jemand?
Welcher Franzose hat bewiesen dass Pyramiden schwimmen?
Bakterien in Feuerbällen? 
HÄÄÄÄ?


Edit: Übrigens, die Riesenkraken von denen ihr sprecht dürften eher Riesenkalmare sein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Mai 2008)

sry das es so kompliezier klingt aber es ist so: 
is ja klar das steine bei großen wasser massen mitgezoggen werden aber die pyramiede war unversehrt 
und zu den anderen sachen in den feuerbällne waren keine bakterien aber auf den meteorieten da waren die bakterien (also die zellen) die durch das weltall fliegen (also aussenweltler) (aliens) .


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Versteht den Text jemand?
> Welcher Franzose hat bewiesen dass Pyramiden schwimmen?
> Bakterien in Feuerbällen?



Kapiere auch nicht viel. Versuch einer "Entschlüsselung": 

_azu sag ich nur das aliens exestieren weil die atome die durch das all fliegen auch schon aliens sind. 
_

Denke du meinst; "die Atome, die aus dem Weltall auf die Erde treffen sind auch schon Aliens". Wenn du das meinst hast du eine komische Definition was "Aliens" sind. Laut Wikipedia sind Aliens Außerirdische Lebensformen und Atome "leben" nicht. 
_
wie die bei dem urknall die erde war ja nen feuerball da sind dan die teile durchs all gefloggen_

Beim Urknall gab es keine Erde und auch der Begriff "Feuerball" ist fehl am Platz. "Teil"(chen) sind aber durchs All geflogen. 
_
also die bakterien die in uns sind sind dan durch die zeit halt von selbst weiterentwickelt auf den feuerball gekommen (erde) dadurch sagt man es sind aliens_

Denke du meinst: "Bakterien sind auf den Feuerball (Erde) gekommen und deshalb nennt man die Aliens." 

Du hängst also der Panspermie-Hypothese an, die ich zwar ganz nett finde aber die nur schwerlich zu beweisen sein dürfte. 
_
also das mit gott glaub ich net is ja religion durch nen franzosen wurde es fast bewiesen wo die grosse flut kamm (religion)_

Du glaubst nicht an Religionen im Allgemeinen, weil ein Franzose (welcher auch immer ...) bewiesen haben will was die Sintflut gewesen ist (denke du beziehst dich auf die Hypothese mit der "Meerwerdung" des Schwarzen Meeres). Warum das ein Grund gegen Gott im Allgemeinen sein soll, erschließt sich mir aber nicht.  
_
hat es ne piramiede gegeben die schwimmen ja weg wens wasser kommt laut den hierogliefen is das mit gott (also die flut ) ne lüge _

Denke du meinst: "Es hat eine Pyramide gegeben, die weggeschwemmt wäre, wenn es die Sintflut gegeben hätte, außerdem gibt es Hieroglyphen, in denen zu lesen ist, dass Gott (Sintflut) eine Lüge ist."

Von den von dir erwähnten Hieroglyphen ist mir nichts bekannt. 
_
so und fleizig hordis killen ^^
cu eurer hordiekiller_

Hoff du kannst besser "Hordis killen" als Texte verfassen. 

Machs gut und hoffentlich muss ich nichts mehr von dir lesen ...

Edit sagt: Schade jetzt habe ich mir solche Mühe gemacht Hordlerkillers kryptischen Text zu "encodieren" und jetzt hat er eine Erklärung dazu geschrieben ...



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> sry das es so kompliezier klingt aber es ist so:



An ist das nicht besonders kompliziert, aber wenn man es formuliert ohne sich an die einfachsten Regeln für Orthographie und besonders die Topologie hält, wird es für den Leser schwer verständlich was du meinst. 



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> is ja klar das steine bei großen wasser massen mitgezoggen werden aber die pyramiede war unversehrt



Kaum jemand nimmt die Sintflut-Geschichte in der Bibel und der Thora wörtlich ... ein tolles Argument gegen Gott (dessen Existenz auch ich bestreite) ist das deshalb nicht . 



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und zu den anderen sachen in den feuerbällne waren keine bakterien aber auf den meteorieten da waren die bakterien (also die zellen) die durch das weltall fliegen (also aussenweltler) (aliens) .



Und wie kam das Leben auf die Meteoriten? Wenn du sagst, dass auf den "Feuerbällen" (Planeten im Anfangsstadium) kein Leben entstehen konnte, wie dann auf den Meteoriten? Es könnte sein, dass das Leben (in Form von Bakterien oder nur Biomolekülen) auf die Erde gekommen sind, nur ist es kein Argument dafür, wenn du sagst auf den "Feuerbällen" hätte kein Leben entstehen können, denn nach der landläufigen Vorstellung entstand das Leben erst als sich die Erde weitestgehend abgekühlt hatte und sich die ersten Urozeane gebildet hatten.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Mai 2008)

sry das son mist verzapft habe sonst bin ich was mit texten geht gut unterwegs ^^

sry das so gelaufen is dachte ich könnte das was ich wuste gut weiter geben aber es war verkehrt 

ich streich das ab sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Mai 2008)

aber nicht das bild meine ich mit (ich streiche das sofort ) meinte das komplettte thema


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (1. Mai 2008)

GZ zum doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Hordlerkiller

In einer Gewissen art hast du Recht... wenn man Gesagte /ironie on ein hauch verändert /ironie off

btw erklärungen scheinen wohl nicht deine Stärke zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich aber wahr, die Menschheit weiß mehr über das Welltall als über unsere Meere und Ozeane.
> Und seien wir mal erlich es wurden schon öfters Riesenkraken im Meer in der nahe des nördlichen Polarmeeres gefangen.





kolosskalmare sind sogar noch grösser als riesenkraken, bzw was du meinst sind wohl sowieso eher riesenkalmare.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedenfalls stimmts nicht so ganz das die menschen nichts über die meere wissen,
die schweine verstecken diese informationen leider einfach in büchern.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> kolosskalmare sind sogar noch grösser als riesenkraken, bzw was du meinst sind wohl sowieso eher riesenkalmare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sie wissen etwas übers Meer nur, wenn man ewig lang nach "Riesenkalmaren" oder "Kolosskalmaren" sucht, von denen es sicher nicht wenige gibt, die ja, wie der Name schon verrät^^, riesig sind, dann gibt es doch sicher dutzende von Lebewesen etc auf der Erde, die noch unentdeckt sind.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> (...) dann gibt es doch sicher dutzende von Lebewesen etc auf der Erde, die noch unentdeckt sind.




natürlich, das bezweifelt wohl niemand.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> natürlich, das bezweifelt wohl niemand.



Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet...?*unschuldsgesicht aufsetz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet...?*unschuldsgesicht aufsetz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wohl auch eher ein paar mehr als dutzende sogar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wohl auch eher ein paar mehr als dutzende sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollte ja nur eine Zahl nennen, die nicht direkt übertrieben klingt.. von daher Mulder, so lege ich den Fall dar, wie sehen sie ihn..?


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wollte ja nur eine Zahl nennen, die nicht direkt übertrieben klingt.. von daher Mulder, so lege ich den Fall dar, wie sehen sie ihn..?




Das Meer nimmt über sieben Zehntel der Oberfläche der Erde ein - das sind 361 Millionen Quadratkilometer,
und im gegensatz zum leben über wasser haben tiere im ozean sozusagen eine dimension mehr,
sie können nicht nur neben oder voreinander sein, sondern auch übernander.
im durchschitt sind die meere der welt etwa 3,8 kilometer tief, das bedeutet das auf einem quadratmeter erdoberfläche an dieser stelle nicht nur 1 qm lebensfläche zur verfügung steht sondern 3800m³.
vermutet wird im zuge dieser fakten das nichtmal 20% sämtlicher in meeren lebender tiere schon wissenschaftlich erfasst ist,
was im grunde auch kein wunder ist wenn man bedenkt das freie forschung aus kosten gründen eigentlich nur noch von konzernen bezahlt werden kann die natürlich in erster linie finanzielle interessen vertreten müssen,
und ein uboot in die tiefsee zu schicken kostet wohl mehr als wir alle zusammen auf dieser seite im leben verdienen werden.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> Das Meer nimmt über sieben Zehntel der Oberfläche der Erde ein - das sind 361 Millionen Quadratkilometer,
> und im gegensatz zum leben über wasser haben tiere im ozean sozusagen eine dimension mehr,
> sie können nicht nur neben oder voreinander sein, sondern auch übernander.
> im durchschitt sind die meere der welt etwa 3,8 kilometer tief, das bedeutet das auf einem quadratmeter erdoberfläche an dieser stelle nicht nur 1 qm lebensfläche zur verfügung steht sondern 3800m³.
> ...



Das sehe ich ganz genauso *Duden Vreenisch-Deutsch, Deutsch-Vreenisch auspack^^*


----------



## D132 (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> jedenfalls stimmts nicht so ganz das die menschen nichts über die meere wissen,
> die schweine verstecken diese informationen leider einfach in büchern.



Nana ich sagte nie das wir nichts übers Meer wissen sondern nur wenig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nana ich sagte nie das wir nichts übers Meer wissen sondern nur wenig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was heisst wenig?
das sie ungefähr wissen wo es ist und das es nass ist?


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nana ich sagte nie das wir nichts übers Meer wissen sondern nur wenig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke du meinst die Lebensumstände da unten oder..? Wir wissen eig nur, es ist 4 Grad kalt da unten dunkel und n paar Fische leben da unten, aber was lebt da sonst noch, Riesenkalmare etc leben da unten auch und bei einer großen Suchaktion, wurden die nicht gefunden, was zum Henker lebt dann da unten noch?
Vll., gibt es da unten noch riesige Ruinen von "Versunkenen" Städten oder andere Tierrassen, wer weiß ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst die Lebensumstände da unten oder..? Wir wissen eig nur, es ist 4 Grad kalt da unten dunkel und n paar Fische leben da unten, aber was lebt da sonst noch, Riesenkalmare etc leben da unten auch und bei einer großen Suchaktion, wurden die nicht gefunden, was zum Henker lebt dann da unten noch?
> Vll., gibt es da unten noch riesige Ruinen von "Versunkenen" Städten oder andere Tierrassen, wer weiß ich bin gespannt.




wieso sollte es da unten ruinen geben?
man brauch nicht mal alles übers meer zu wissen um zu wissen das der meerespegel in den jahrtausenden in denen es den mensch gibt nicht soweit geschwankt ist als das man eine fremde untergegangene zivilisation da unten finden würde.
es sei den man hätte sämtliche häuser, tempel und türme am stück abgebaut und ins meer geschwissen, und hinterher noch mal drüber gefegt um die letzten beweise zu vernichten.
was die tierwelt angeht haste recht, da wirds jede menge geben das wir noch nicht kennen und das ist im grunde auch ein sehr interessantes thema, nur wird man mit tieren die in völliger dunkelheit, eisiger kälte und unter extremen druck leben kaum mehr was zu tun haben als ein foto oder video von ihnen zu bewundern.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wieso sollte es da unten ruinen geben?
> man brauch nicht mal alles übers meer zu wissen um zu wissen das der meerespegel in den jahrtausenden in denen es den mensch gibt nicht soweit geschwankt ist als das man eine fremde untergegangene zivilisation da unten finden würde.
> es sei den man hätte sämtliche häuser, tempel und türme am stück abgebaut und ins meer geschwissen, und hinterher noch mal drüber gefegt um die letzten beweise zu vernichten.
> was die tierwelt angeht haste recht, da wirds jede menge geben das wir noch nicht kennen und das ist im grunde auch ein sehr interessantes thema, nur wird man mit tieren die in völliger dunkelheit, eisiger kälte und unter extremen druck leben kaum mehr was zu tun haben als ein foto oder video von ihnen zu bewundern.




Es gab doch fürher einen großen Kontinent, so lernen wirs jedenfalls in Erdkunde, dieser ist aber auseinander gebrochen bzw die verschiedenen Platten, diese Driften immer weiter auseinander.
Wieso sollte es nicht früher einen Staat gegeben haben, der langsam Versunken ist?
Ich mein, man findet doch auch Ruinen der alten Ägypter im Meer, wieso dann nicht auch von anderen Zivisilationen?


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich mein, man findet doch auch Ruinen der alten Ägypter im Meer, wieso dann nicht auch von anderen Zivisilationen?




weil dieser urkontinent von dem du redest schon vor etwa 170 millionen jahren auseinander gebrochen ist,
das ist in der jurazeit gewesen, damals gabs noch die dinosaurier und noch nicht mal höher entwickelte säugetiere wie affen,
von mensch die eine zivilisation haben mal ganz zu schweigen.
die ägypter hatten ihre erste richtig aktive zeit etwa 2500 vor christus,
also vor etwa 4500 jahren, damals gabs menschen.

mensch lernt ihr kinder in der schule denn garnix mehr.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es gab doch fürher einen großen Kontinent, so lernen wirs jedenfalls in Erdkunde, dieser ist aber auseinander gebrochen bzw die verschiedenen Platten, diese Driften immer weiter auseinander.



Der Urkontinent Godwana existierte vor 200 Millionen Jahren, den "Menschen" gibt es erst sein 160.000 Jahren, als die Kontinente schon ungefähr so verteilt waren wie zur heutigen Zeit. 



Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es nicht früher einen Staat gegeben haben, der langsam Versunken ist?



Weil vor 200 Millionen Jahren es noch keine Menschen gab, die einen Staat hätten gründen können? 



Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich mein, man findet doch auch Ruinen der alten Ägypter im Meer, wieso dann nicht auch von anderen Zivisilationen?



Das hat damit zu tun, dass der Meeresspiegel in bestimmten Regionen angestiegen ist. Deshalb findet man in direkter Küstennähe versunkene Städte.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der Urkontinent Godwana existierte vor 200 Millionen Jahren, den "Menschen" gibt es erst sein 160.000 Jahren, als die Kontinente schon ungefähr so verteilt waren wie zur heutigen Zeit.
> Weil vor 200 Millionen Jahren es noch keine Menschen gab, die einen Staat hätten gründen können?
> Das hat damit zu tun, dass der Meeresspiegel in bestimmten Regionen angestiegen ist. Deshalb findet man in direkter Küstennähe versunkene Städte.



Ich denke mal du meinst den Kontinent Pangäa, das ist der Urkontinent, Godwana ist bzw sind:
Afrika,Amerika,Antarktis,Australien und Indien zusammen, der 2te Kontinent damals hieß Laurasia.
Ich bin jetzt aber schlauer, dachte der Meeresspiegel, wäre weltweit angestiegen, hab mich vertan und bin jetzt schlauer.^^
@Incontemtio, okey dokey, auch das werd ich mir merken^^


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst den Kontinent Pangäa, das ist der Urkontinent, Godwana ist bzw sind:
> Afrika,Amerika,Antarktis,Australien und Indien zusammen, der 2te Kontinent damals hieß Laurasia.
> Ich bin jetzt aber schlauer, dachte der Meeresspiegel, wäre weltweit angestiegen, hab mich vertan und bin jetzt schlauer.^^
> @Incontemtio, okey dokey, auch das werd ich mir merken^^



haste aber schnell recherchiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt aber schlauer, dachte der Meeresspiegel, wäre weltweit angestiegen, hab mich vertan und bin jetzt schlauer.^^



Ist er auch (jedenfalls meines Wissens nach), nur halt vor ca 10000 Jahren. Und es wird allgemein angenommen dass es zu der Zeit noch keine Hochkultur gab, die in der Lage wäre "riesige" Städte zu errichten.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ist er auch (jedenfalls meines Wissens nach), nur halt vor ca 10000 Jahren. Und es wird allgemein angenommen dass es zu der Zeit noch keine Hochkultur gab, die in der Lage wäre "riesige" Städte zu errichten.




damals wäre höchstens ein campingplatz oder sowas denkbar gewesen.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal, könnt ihr euch eine riesen Verschwörung in der Regierung vorstellen, wie bei Akte X oder sow..?
Sowas find ich schon ziemlich gruselig aber auch sehr interessant, mich würd mal eure Meinung interessieren.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, könnt ihr euch eine riesen Verschwörung in der Regierung vorstellen, wie bei Akte X oder sow..?
> Sowas find ich schon ziemlich gruselig aber auch sehr interessant, mich würd mal eure Meinung interessieren.




also, das ist ein thema, dazu möcht ich nichts sagen sondern lieber nur was zeigen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKmKMb0oTpY


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> also, das ist ein thema, dazu möcht ich nichts sagen sondern lieber nur was zeigen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKmKMb0oTpY



Find ich auch, das sowas eher unwarscheinlich ist, ist mir klar, aber mich würd mal deine MEINUNG dazu interessiern, ob du es eher logisch findest oder eher nicht (naja Vid beweist es eig^^).


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Find ich auch, das sowas eher unwarscheinlich ist, ist mir klar, aber mich würd mal deine MEINUNG dazu interessiern, ob du es eher logisch findest oder eher nicht (naja Vid beweist es eig^^).




soviel kann ich sagen, meiner ansicht nach ist das weltall voller intelligentem leben,
und deshalb kommen die auch nicht zu uns.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, könnt ihr euch eine riesen Verschwörung in der Regierung vorstellen, wie bei Akte X oder sow..?
> Sowas find ich schon ziemlich gruselig aber auch sehr interessant, mich würd mal eure Meinung interessieren.



So wie du es beschreibst wohl eher nicht.
(Allerdings sind Verschwörungstheorien immer wieder schön zu lesen oder anzuschauen^^)


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> So wie du es beschreibst wohl eher nicht.
> (Allerdings sind Verschwörungstheorien immer wieder schön zu lesen oder anzuschauen^^)



Ich finds auch sehr interessant, aber wer weiß, was da so bei Area 52 abgeht und sow^^


----------



## dalai (3. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub nicht mal an Galileo Mystery, wieso sollte ich dann an Aliens glauben?
Und wieso soll man den Mars erforschen, wenn man erst noch die eigene Welt und den Mond noch richtig erforschen kann?


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

So abwegig find ich das gar nicht mal. SIcher gibt es irgendwo da drausen auch anderes Leben. Aber ob wir solchen begegnen...sehr unwahrscheinlich...man bedenke, dass das Universum undendlich ist. Und ob sie dann auch noch feindliche Absichten, wie in den meisten Filmen, haben müssen...


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> So abwegig find ich das gar nicht mal. SIcher gibt es irgendwo da drausen auch anderes Leben. Aber ob wir solchen begegnen...sehr unwahrscheinlich...man bedenke, dass das Universum undendlich ist. Und ob sie dann auch noch feindliche Absichten, wie in den meisten Filmen, haben müssen...



Das Universum ist nicht unendlich, soweit ich weiß, es ist nur größer als es sich der Mensch vorstellen kann, denn hat nicht alles ein Anfang und ein Ende?


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

Aber wenn sich unser Sonnensytem ständig in Bewegung befindet...meinst du, dass es dann irgendwann irgendwo aneckt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich unser Sonnensytem ständig in Bewegung befindet...meinst du, dass es dann irgendwann irgendwo aneckt?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein es kommt wieder da raus wo es her kam ... was mann dann 4-Dimensionen nennt.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein es kommt wieder da raus wo es her kam ... was mann dann 4-Dimensionen nennt.



Genau oO


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein es kommt wieder da raus wo es her kam ... was mann dann 4-Dimensionen nennt.



Hm...ich passe...klingt zwar logisch, aber irgendwo wieder schwer vorstellbar...


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...ich passe...klingt zwar logisch, aber irgendwo wieder schwer vorstellbar...



Ist das nicht das Problem an der 4ten Dimension, das wir sie nicht erfassen können mit unseren eig unterentwickelten Sinnen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht mal an Galileo Mystery, wieso sollte ich dann an Aliens glauben?



Du glaubst nicht an Galileo Mystery? Solltest du aber, ist schlieslich bewiesen, dass es existiert.

/ironie off

Naja, ich denke du willst eher damit sagen, dass du die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse dieser Sendung bezweifelst. Dies ist auch durchaus angebracht. Schließlich ist es nur Pro7 und die wollen auch Geld machen. Wie heißt es bei Pro7 so schön?

"We Love To _Entertain_ You!"


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich finds auch sehr interessant, aber wer weiß, was da so bei Area 52 abgeht und sow^^





noch interessanter wird es aber bei den direkten nachbarn sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Mai 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Atlantis: gab es sicherlich, So eine Tempelstadt auf eienr Insel die dann im Meer untergegangen ist.
> 
> Drachen: Gab es wohl eher auch nicht oder zumindest nicht in der Form aus märchen so feuerspeiend.
> 
> ...



Atlantis: Könnte es sicher gegeben haben. Von Däniken hat einmal etwas dazu erzählt...

Drachen: Die gibt es noch immer, sind jedoch vom Aussterben bedroht. Die armen Kerlchen haben zwar keine Flügel
und können nicht Feuer speien, sind aber echte Riesenechsen. Nurnoch etwa 300 Stück leben in China, sonst nirgends.

Illuminaten: Gab es, jedoch schon lange nicht mehr.

Psychokinese/Telekinese: Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass ich eine Kaffetasse zum schweben bringen kann, jedoch glaube ich
dass der Verstand zu einigem in der Lage ist. Schließlich ist da Energie am Werke, wenn wir denken. Das Gehirn 
verbraucht unglaublich viel Energie beim Denken! 


Zu den Aliens: Warum glauben alle, Aliens würden in einer runden Blechschüssel antanzen? Kam euch nie die Idee dass
sie wie Magier aus einem Fantasyroman nicht einfach ein direktes Portal in eine andere Welt öffnen könnten? Zumindest
fände ich das tausend mal cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Geil, ich habe einen zwei Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben! Yay!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Mai 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, könnt ihr euch eine riesen Verschwörung in der Regierung vorstellen, wie bei Akte X oder sow..?
> Sowas find ich schon ziemlich gruselig aber auch sehr interessant, mich würd mal eure Meinung interessieren.



Ich kenne Akte X nicht, allerdings ahne ich etwas.

"Hinter jedem Thron steht ein Mann, der mächtiger ist als der König."

Die "Chefs", also die Kanzler und Präsidenten, sind in meinen Augen allesamt Marionetten. Nun gut, sicher nicht
alle. Und viele davon wohl kaum freiwillig, oder sie wissen garnicht dass sie an Fäden gezogen werden. Aber mal
im Ernst, wer hat denn wirklich etwas zu melden auf der Welt? Ölkonzerne, Rüstungsindustrie, Großbanken.
Vor allem die USA werden auf diese Art und Weise beherrscht. Diese riesigen Konzerne, die Aberwitzige Geldmengen
ihr Eigen nennen, haben eine Macht gegen die die Politik klein beizugeben hat. Nur wer würde auf den Befehl dieser
Giganten höhren? Niemand! Wer will schon für die Machtgeilheit anderer in den Krieg ziehen? Hohe Kosten akzeptieren?
Da dienen Regierungen und Medien doch als tolles Sprachrohr...

Schließlich ist es des Menschen allerhöchste Kunst, Blindheit zu sähen!


----------



## Xondor (18. Mai 2010)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht mal an Galileo Mystery, wieso sollte ich dann an Aliens glauben?
> Und wieso soll man den Mars erforschen, wenn man erst noch die eigene Welt und den Mond noch richtig erforschen kann?



Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Sollen Nasa/Esa und wie sie alle heißen jetzt anfangen Uboote zu bauen oder Vögel beobachten?


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2010)

Ich werf hier mal die Theorie in den Raum das die Menschheit selbst gar nicht von der Erde stammt sondern ursprünglich aus Baktieren die beim Urknall auf die Erde gelangt sind

oder so ähnlich :>


----------



## The Paladin (18. Mai 2010)

Ich selber interessiere mich nicht sehr für Aliens. Sogar wenn es sie geben würde, müssen sie uns nicht Technisch überlegen sein. 

Kryptozoologie ist eher interessant, da geht es nicht darum mythische Wesen zu finden, es geht darum mythische Wesen als richtige Tiere darzustellen (Der Quastenflosser war auch mal auf der Liste der Kryptos, jetzt nimmer)

Ich empfehle diese Seite: Allmystery

Diese Seite hat mir am Anfang spaß gemacht, bis ich mich als Katholik "geoutet" habe und niedergeflamed wurde. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Mai 2010)

Paladin, ich hab mir die Seite angesehen. 3 Threads. 3 geisteskranke Threadersteller. 
Heftig, aber manche Menschen haben Probleme... 
Wie kommt man auf die Idee von einem Dämonen besessen zu sein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2010)

Die Seite ist geil xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

Falls sich wer für Dämonen, geister und magie interessiert (oder einfach sich einfach nur darüber amüsieren will) 

hier ist auch noch ein interessanter link:

Dämonenforum


----------



## The Paladin (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gesagt ich bin nicht mehr dort in ihren Foren unterwegs nach meinen outing.

Und ja, die meisten dort sind Geisteskrank, Leichtgläubig, Aggressive Atheisten (Nicht alle Athis sind so, ich kenne ein paar nette) oder Religiöse Fanatiker.

Allmystery war mein erstes Forum wo ich was postete. Ein paar Monate war ich Forenlos (Nur bei MSN ein bisschen) und dann fand ich ein Buffed Magazin in den Zimmer meines Cousins und ich war sehr angetan davon. Den Rest könnt Ihr euch schon denken ^^


----------



## Servon (18. Mai 2010)

Ich lese mir gern solche Verschwörungstheorien durch, oder schau mir ein paar Ufo Sichtungen an. Und wenn man nur für eine Sekunde denkt, da könnte etwas dran sein. Dann läuft mir so ein schöner Schauer über den Rücken.
Diese Ufo Sichtung hat mir gefallen, als sie rauskam.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=up5jmbSjWkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr mehr über solche Sachen wissen wollt. Im Libro gibt es das Buch "Rätsel der Menscheit" für nur 10 &#8364;.

Bei dem Preis habe ich mir auch noch das Buch "Mythologie" geholt, beide Bücher sind vom Parragon verlag.

Edit: Gute Nacht, ich lese mal wieder Rätsel der Menscheit als Nachtlektüre ^^


----------



## TheGui (18. Mai 2010)

Ich steh ja total auf die vorstellung das es vorm Massensterben der die Saurier ausgelöscht hat bereits eine Reptilienspezies so hoch entwickelt war das sie via Raumschiffe den Planeten noch vor der Katastrophe verlassen konte!

Spuren dieser Zivilisation zu Finden wäre quasi unmöglich.

-Skelette müsste man erstmal glück haben nen vollständiges Exemplar oder zumindest nen Schädel zu finden.
(Selbst von den bekannten großen Sauriern wie T-Rex gibt es nur so wenig volstädnige Skelette das man sie an einer Hand abzählen kan!)

-Gebäude und andere Strukturen würden relativ schnell zerfallen, mal vom Einschlag und seinen Folgen abgesehen würden slebst unsere modernen Gebäude keine Hunder Jahre stehen!
 (wer die Doku gesehen hat "Was basiert nach dem Menschen" wird wissen was ich meine)

-Sateliten würden irgendwan entweder verglühen oder ins weite des Alls verschwinden.

Aussenposten auf dem Mond dagegen würden länger überdauern.
(daher eventuel diese mysteriösen angeblichen Strukturen auf dem Mond!)

Gruselig is nur die Vorstellung, was is wen sie inzwischen Heim gekommen sind?


----------



## LaVerne (19. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich werf hier mal die Theorie in den Raum das die Menschheit selbst gar nicht von der Erde stammt sondern ursprünglich aus Baktieren die beim Urknall auf die Erde gelangt sind



Aus Bakterien wohl nicht - aber die "Bausteine des Lebens" kommen tatsächlich aus dem Weltraum:

Linksdrehende Aminosäure
Leben aus dem All

Womit Evolutionsgegner auch wieder ein Argument verloren haben ("nur linksdrehende Aminosäuren können unmöglich ein Zufall sein" etc.).

Zum Thema "Aliens":

Wenn man die Umstände betrachtet, unter denen unseres Wissens nach Leben entstehen kann (siehe auch Leben außerhalb der Erde?), muß eine Menge an Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden. Hinzu kommt der Evolutionszeitraum. Es ist natürlich möglich, daß es eine Fülle an Systemen gibt, die dem unseren ähneln und deshalb Leben hervorbringen können - nur ist die Frage, ob dies zeitgleich zu unserer Existenz passiert. Eventuell existiert das "Leben da draußen" schon lange nicht mehr (große Gesteinsbrocken wie der, der nach einigen Theorien für die Auslöschung der Dinos verantwortlich war, fragen halt nicht, ob eine Zivilisation schon reif genug für die Umsiedlung auf einen anderen Planeten ist) - oder es entwickelt sich erst lange nach dem Tod unserer Sonne. 

Es mag natürlich dennoch sein, daß irgendwo am Arsch des Universums ebenfalls Leben ähnlich dem Unseren existiert. Durch die Entfernung wird eine Kontaktaufnahme sehr schwierig; ebenso das Reisen. Auch eine technologisch überlegene außerirdische Rasse, die Entfernungen von mehreren 1000 Lichtjahren mal eben schnell überbrücken kann (wie auch immer das funktionieren sollte), müßte uns erst einmal finden. Dann stellt sich die Frage nach der Kommunikation. 

Das alles macht die Chancen auf ein Gipfeltreffen zwischen Mensch und Alien äußerst gering. Das in manchen SF-Filmen und -Serien interessante Herumgewusel verschiedenster Viecher ist zwar ganz amüsant, allerdings äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Nach den fossilen Funden ist der Mensch gerade mal 160.000 Jahre alt - ein Klacks im Vergleich zu den angenommenen 13,75 Milliarden Jahren, die das Universum besteht. Da kann man sich auch mal um ein paar Millionen Jahre verpassen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. Mai 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Das alles macht die Chancen auf ein Gipfeltreffen zwischen Mensch und Alien äußerst gering. Das in manchen SF-Filmen und -Serien interessante Herumgewusel verschiedenster Viecher ist zwar ganz amüsant, allerdings äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Nach den fossilen Funden ist der Mensch gerade mal 160.000 Jahre alt - ein Klacks im Vergleich zu den angenommenen 13,75 Milliarden Jahren, die das Universum besteht. Da kann man sich auch mal um ein paar Millionen Jahre verpassen.



Das ist wohl das Hauptproblem. Das All ist zu groß, die Entfernungen sind zu groß und die Entwicklungszeiten zu enorm, als dass wir mal auf andere Wesen treffen. Ist wohl auch gut so, denn wenn wir Menschen und schon wegen Nichtigkeiten zerfleischen, wäre ein Kontakt zu Aliens wohl nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.

Was ich viel interessanter finde ist eher der Punkt, ob es irgendwann auf der Erde nochmal intelligentes Leben gibt und ob es dann noch Spuren von uns Menschen geben kann? Vielleicht gab es auch schon, wie oben beschrieben, weitere intelligente Rassen auf der Erde, deren Spuren nur nicht mehr zu finden sind. Ein wenig erinnert mich das an "Genesis" von Hohlbein, in dem vor zwei Milliarden Jahren intelligente Wesen die Erde bevölkerten und die von ihren Feinden per Planet Theia, der auf die Erde gelenkt wurde, vernichtet wurden. Aber solche Zeiträume sind für uns Menschen eh zuviel.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Mai 2010)

Was heißt hier nach den Menschen auf der Erde? Nennt mich verrückt, aber ich glaube daran dass die Menschheit die Erde
überleben wird. Nostradamus letzte Verse deuten auch darauf hin.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Mai 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sie wissen etwas übers Meer nur, wenn man ewig lang nach "Riesenkalmaren" oder "Kolosskalmaren" sucht, von denen es sicher nicht wenige gibt, die ja, wie der Name schon verrät^^, riesig sind, *dann gibt es doch sicher dutzende von Lebewesen etc auf der Erde, die noch unentdeckt sind.*




Gibt es auch. 90% der Landlebewesen (Tiere oder Säugetiere) leben im Regenwald. Die genaue Zahl weiß ich jetzt nicht aber, sauviele von den Lebewesen dort sind noch garnicht entdeckt worden!


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gibt es auch. 90% der Landlebewesen(Tiere) leben in Regenwäldern. Die genaue Zahl weiß ich jetzt nicht aber, sauviele von den Lebewesen dort sind noch garnicht entdeckt worden!


sixed

BTT: Keiner was zu meinem obrigen text zu sagen?


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Gruselig is nur die Vorstellung, was is wen sie inzwischen Heim gekommen sind?




Was soll dann sein?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Nostradamus letzte Verse deuten auch darauf hin.



Da haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt!

also ich glaube schon das es irgendwo da draußen leben gibt ... aber ich glaube das diese viecher nicht mit den lebewesen auf der erde vergleichbar sind ... höchst unwahrscheinlich das am rande des universums ein planet existiert auf dem die gleichen / ähnlichen verhältnisse herrschen ... schwerkraft, sauerstoff etc.


----------



## The Paladin (20. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss nicht mehr wo ich das gesehen habe. Aber in einer Doku haben die mal Nostradamus Verse genau angeschaut und laut ihren Aussagen lässt sich viel in Nostradamus Verse hineininterpretieren. Ich habe selber ein Buch mit seinen Versen. Und ich check die nicht ^^, ich bin nicht so gebildet, dass ist auch der Grund warum ich ins Heer gehe. 

Meine Meinung über Voraussagen ist: Ich glaube denen nicht. Im Ernst, wenn man die Zukunft voraussagen könnte wären viele schreckliche Sachen nicht einmal passiert.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Im Ernst, wenn man die Zukunft voraussagen könnte wären viele schreckliche Sachen nicht einmal passiert.



tja,aber das ist das paradoxe daran.entweder es ist eine Vorraussage udn es trifft zu oder es ist keine Vorraussage
wenn es eine echte Vorraussage ist,dann kannst du es auch nicht verhindern,egal was du unternimmst.du kannst es nicht aufhalten...

interessant fand ich das Thema Vorraussage in einem alten SciFi-Film...der Film hiess Krull...da gabs eine Rasse,die wurde verflucht indem sie den Tag ihres Todes wussten...schlimme Vorstellung wenn man genau weiss wann man stirbt udn wie es passiert und man kann es nicht ändern...gut,man kann hier natürlich Selbstmord anführen um die Vorraussage zu unterbinden,aber ist halt auch nur ein film gewesen.trotzdem...wie würde man leben wenn man den tag seines Todes wüsste?


----------



## The Paladin (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn man wüsste wann man sterben würde, würde man alles versuchen um genau das zu verhindern. Wenn ich z. B. wissen würde dass ich von einem LKW überfahren werde. Würde ich so vorsichtig wie möglich auf Straßen sein.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich steh ja total auf die vorstellung das es vorm Massensterben der die Saurier ausgelöscht hat bereits eine Reptilienspezies so hoch entwickelt war das sie via Raumschiffe den Planeten noch vor der Katastrophe verlassen konte!



sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen in bezug auf die Lebensdauer des Menschen,der so ca.vor 160 000 Jahren "entstand" udn sich in diesre zeit eigentlich nur in dne letzten 2000 Jahren vom Barbaren bis zum Atomzeitalter entwickelte....udn in den anderen 158 000 Jahren hat er sich nur vom Höhlenmensch bis zum barbaren entwickelt?ist das nicht seltsam?????????
meine Theorie war das es dazwischen auch schon mal mindestens eine Entwicklung wie in dne letzten 2000 jahren gab und die sich entweder komplett ausgelöscht hat,oder sich auch in richtung sterne verabschiedet hat...denn das Wissen z.B. bei den Mayas mit Sternenkonstellationen,oder auch Stonehenge,oder ander ePhänomene könnten darauf schliessen das nicht aliens sondern die "vorherige" Zivilisation das Wissen an die Menschen weitergegeben haben,die hier mit der Natur im Einklang weiterleben wollten und sich vielleicht wiedre zurückentwickelt haben...naja etwas holprig die Theorie aber nicht ganz ausgeschlossen...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wenn man wüsste wann man sterben würde, würde man alles versuchen um genau das zu verhindern. Wenn ich z. B. wissen würde dass ich von einem LKW überfahren werde. Würde ich so vorsichtig wie möglich auf Straßen sein.


und eines tages wirst du durch deine Freundin,Frau,Kind oder sonstwen abgelenkt udn zack erwischt dich der Lastwagen,oder du versuchst eine von den eben genannten Personen genau vor dem Schicksal zu bewahren und wirst selbst dabei erwischt...
es bleibt dabei,entweder es ist eine Vorraussage und sie trifft ein oder es ist keine...


----------



## BlackSun84 (20. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wenn man wüsste wann man sterben würde, würde man alles versuchen um genau das zu verhindern. Wenn ich z. B. wissen würde dass ich von einem LKW überfahren werde. Würde ich so vorsichtig wie möglich auf Straßen sein.



Und dann wirst du nicht von einem LKW erwischt, sondern von einem PKW auf einer anderen Straße.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Und dann wirst du nicht von einem LKW erwischt, sondern von einem PKW auf einer anderen Straße.



dann wär es aber nicht mehr die Vorraussage sondern dann wäre es wie im Film Final Destination


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

Das problem ist aber eine Zivilisation wie wir sie heute kennen , mit dieser Technologie ist lokal und issoliert kaum möglich.
Es braucht Platz und viele unterschiedliche Kulturen damit sowas entsteht.

Wobei es natürlich sein kann das es das schon gegeben hatt und wir nur die nachkommen der armen zurückgebliebenen sind.
Eine Lokale und Issolierte Gesellschafft (Sagen wir mal ne Insel wie Atlantis) wäre warscheinlich nicht im stande gewesen eine Raumfahrttechnologie zu entwickeln.

Es gab mal eine Reportage in der es hieß das Technologischer Fortschritt eine horizontale Ausbreitung des Wissen benötigt (Europa<--Orient--Zentralasien-->Ost Asien)
Kontinennte wie Afrika/Südamerika haben nur begrenzt möglichkeiten neuartige Ideen und vorstellungen zu assimilieren.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wobei es natürlich sein kann das es das schon gegeben hatt und wir nur die nachkommen der armen zurückgebliebenen sind.
> Eine Lokale und Issolierte Gesellschafft (Sagen wir mal ne Insel wie Atlantis) wäre warscheinlich nicht im stande gewesen eine Raumfahrttechnologie zu entwickeln.




mmmh,das heisst also als Beispiel eine Stadt mit 2 mio einwohner entwickelt sich weniger als ein ganzes land oder ein ganzer kontinent mit 2 mio menschen?obwohl das wissen komprimiert an einer stelle ist udn wo der austausch sehr viel schneller vonstatten geht?!?


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh,das heisst also als Beispiel eine Stadt mit 2 mio einwohner entwickelt sich weniger als ein ganzes land oder ein ganzer kontinent mit 2 mio menschen?obwohl das wissen komprimiert an einer stelle ist udn wo der austausch sehr viel schneller vonstatten geht?!?



Eine iolierte 2Mio. stadt wird schnell zu einem Einheitsbrei mutieren und jeder wird die selbe menthalität vertreten!

Eine moderne mulltikulturelle Stadt kannst du nicht als argument nehmen, in einer wie NY findet ein ständiger austausch mit menschen aus der ganzen welt stat, sie ist nicht isoliert...

Mal davon abgesehen das wir von zeiten sprechen zu denen wirklich ein Kontinent nur von 2Mio. Menschen bewohnt wurde.... und keine stadt mehr als einige Tausend Einwohner zählte!


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das wir von zeiten sprechen zu denen wirklich ein Kontinent nur von 2Mio. Menschen bewohnt wurde.... und keine stadt mehr als einige Tausend Einwohner zählte!



jo klar,war nur als beispiel gedacht das verhältnis...
aber kann sich ja ruhig auf einem oder mehreren kontinenten abgespielt haben die entwicklung.so wie jetzt.die haben ein absoluten krieg geführt der alles leben zerstört hat in einer art wie wir sie nicht nachvollztiehen können.krieg liegt ja nunmal in der natur des menschen...die überlebenden dieser kriege haben sich halt zu höhlenmenschen zurückentwickelt....genauso als wenn in diesem zeitalter ein atomkrieg stattgefunden hätte.die überlebenden hätten wieder in höhlen gelebt...


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wenn man wüsste wann man sterben würde, würde man alles versuchen um genau das zu verhindern. Wenn ich z. B. wissen würde dass ich von einem LKW überfahren werde. Würde ich so vorsichtig wie möglich auf Straßen sein.



nunja ich würde es anders handhaben

ich würde einfach die zeit die mir noch bleibt so gut geniessen wie es halt geht

gut das versuch ich sowiso^^ man könnte ja jederzeit sterben

daher auch mein motto: Memento Mori


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo klar,war nur als beispiel gedacht das verhältnis...
> aber kann sich ja ruhig auf einem oder mehreren kontinenten abgespielt haben die entwicklung.so wie jetzt.die haben ein absoluten krieg geführt der alles leben zerstört hat in einer art wie wir sie nicht nachvollztiehen können.krieg liegt ja nunmal in der natur des menschen...die überlebenden dieser kriege haben sich halt zu höhlenmenschen zurückentwickelt....genauso als wenn in diesem zeitalter ein atomkrieg stattgefunden hätte.die überlebenden hätten wieder in höhlen gelebt...



die sache hat nur einen hacken: schmeiss mal einen 0815 kerl oder frau wie sie heute zu millionen rumwuseln in die wildnis

wie lange denkst du werden die überleben? manche wissen ja net mal woher ihre lebensmittel kommen die sie tag täglich verzehren Oo


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

das erinert mich an mein Libelings Einstein Zitat

"Ich weis nicht mit welchen Waffen der III. Weltkrieg geführt wird, aber der IV. wird wieder mit Stöcken und Steinen ausgefochten"


----------



## BlackSun84 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich finde diesbezüglich auch die Geschichte des Anime "Nadia-The Secret of Blue Water" faszinierend. Dort landeten vor mehreren Millionen Jahren Außeridische, die aber den heutigen Menschen ähnlich sahen, und gründeten weltumspannend eine Zivilisation, die durch einen Krieg aber fast unterging. Sie wurde dann neu erbaut, ging im nächsten Krieg vor rund 10.000 Jahren aber wieder unter, dabei wurde auch die Stadt Atlantis von einem Massenbeschleuniger (Turm von Babel, eigentlich ein Kommunikationsmittel mit der Heimat) getroffen und völlig zerstört. Es gelang lediglich zwei alten, riesigen Raumschiffen aus der Landungszeit dem Krieg zu entkommen, wovon eines am Ende führerlos verschwand und das andere in Ostafrika abstürzte. Die Überlebenden dort gründeten versteckt einen Stadtstaat (Tartessos), der aber technologisch auch nur noch grob auf dem Stand des 19./frühen 20. Jahrhunderts war. Doch auch dieser Staat ging 1875 bei einem Putsch und einer darauffolgenden Fehlbedienung des dortigen Turm von Babels fast komplett unter. Die Serie beginnt dann auch eben 1889 und am Ende wird Red Noah in der Atmosphäre verglühen, die Ruinen von Tartessos werden vorher durch die Organisation Neu-Atlantis restlos ausgelöscht und damit verlieren sich auch alle Spuren zu der alten Zivilisation.

Genauso mag ich die Geschichten von Hohlbein, z.B. Enwor, die Jahrtausende nach großen Zivilisationen spielen und wo die Technik von damals in der aktuellen Low Fantasy-Welt als geheimnisvoll und magisch gilt und wo die Geheimnisse teilweise aufgedeckt werden. 

Allgemein denke ich aber, dass der Wunsch oder die Faszination nach alten, größeren und besseren Zivilisationen wie Atlantis einfach ein umspannender Traum ist. Eine Art Utopia, in dem alles - zumindest bis zum Untergang - besser war.


----------



## Topperharly (21. Mai 2010)

meine meinung dazu ist:

Aliens:

Es gibt sie! Aber nicht so, bzw. vielleicht sogar so, wie sie uns hollywood verkaufen möchte. Wasser=Leben auf molekularer Basis. Es gibt mehr Sterne bzw. Planeten als Sandkörner in der Sahara. man geht von 100.000.000.000 Sternen in unserer Galaxie. Man nimmt an, dass es 100.000.000.000 Galaxien gibt, ergo 100.000.000.000*100.000.000.000=10.000.000.000.000.000.000.000... gehn wir mal nur zum Spaß davon aus, dass auf jeden Miliardsten Stern leben ist, das sind dann immernoch 10.000.000.000.000.....

Loch Ness:

Ich denke, es gab dort Leben (ich meine urzeitliches) aber es ist schon laaaaaaange Verstorben. Aber trotzdem, Loch Ness hat etwas mysteriöses ansich.... und Legenden Sterben nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die sache hat nur einen hacken: schmeiss mal einen 0815 kerl oder frau wie sie heute zu millionen rumwuseln in die wildnis
> 
> wie lange denkst du werden die überleben? manche wissen ja net mal woher ihre lebensmittel kommen die sie tag täglich verzehren Oo




naja,wo ist da der Haken?das nennt man natürliche Auslese udn widerspricht nicht im geringsten meine Theorie.die stärksten haben überlebt,aber sich auf ein tieferes Niveau zurückentwickelt...


----------



## BlackSun84 (21. Mai 2010)

Das wäre auch nichts Neues. Um den Vergleich mit WoW zu ziehen - passt ja zur Homepage: Die Trolle hatten zwei riesige Imperien, dazu gab es noch zwei kleinere Eistrollreiche. Als diese Reiche aber untergingen - durch Katastrophen und Kriege -, blieben zwar noch genug Trolle zurück, das Wissen um den hohen Städtebau und weitere Errungenschaften gingen jedoch verloren. Oder um einen RL-Vergleich zu ziehen: Die Germanen waren stärker als die Römer, allerdings ging mit dem Abstieg Roms auch die Kultur im Westen Europas verloren.


----------



## Seph018 (21. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> daher auch mein motto: Memento Mori



Ich verstehe nicht wie du darauf auf Memento Mori kommst? Bedenke, dass du sterben wirst, vertraue auf Gott. So habe ich es jedenfalls gelernt; ich denke eher du meinst Carpe Diem?


----------



## Manoroth (21. Mai 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie du darauf auf Memento Mori kommst? Bedenke, dass du sterben wirst, vertraue auf Gott. So habe ich es jedenfalls gelernt; ich denke eher du meinst Carpe Diem?



memento mori = bedenke, das du sterben wirst

nix mit gott^^

ich versuche zu leben als wäre jeder tag mein letzter. also jeden tag in vollen zügen geniessen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich versuche zu leben als wäre jeder tag mein letzter. also jeden tag in vollen zügen geniessen



also wenn ich so leben würde als wäre jeder tag mein letzter ... oh oh oh .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... man bedenke das man für sein handeln dann keine konsequenzen tragen musss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... zb nicht arbeiten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( wozu an meinem "letzten tag" geld verdienen?), ein paar meiner alten lehrer foltern (solln sie mich doch anzeigen ... who cares?), soviel kaputt machen wie möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (werden wir ja sehen ob ich das dann bezahle) etc. etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube an die Mythen um Loch Ness. Vielleicht wurde da was vertuscht? Vielleicht hat sich da jemand getäuscht? Vielleicht sind die Bilder alle gefälscht? Im Endeffekt bedeutet das ja trotzdem das es nicht sicher ist was nun stimmt. Das heißt es KANN Nessie geben, sprich die Mythen bleiben am leben und damit mein Interesse / Glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich Aliens. Ganz ehrlich, ich würde mich besser fühlen gäbe es keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An die Sichtungen glaub ich jedoch nicht


Ich glaube nicht an Gott etc. :-O





Was denkt ihr über Geister?


----------



## Fauzi (21. Mai 2010)

Geister gibt es, aber bestimmt nicht so wie immer und überall die Geister dargestellt werden.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Geister gibt es, aber bestimmt nicht so wie immer und überall die Geister dargestellt werden.



Ja und wie dann?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Mythen um Loch Ness. Vielleicht wurde da was vertuscht? Vielleicht hat sich da jemand getäuscht? Vielleicht sind die Bilder alle gefälscht?



Die Bilder vom Monster sehen genauso echt aus wie die Bilder vom Big Foot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Also gibt es das Viech zu 99% nicht. ^^


----------



## TheGui (22. Mai 2010)

es gab ma nen experiment mit nem baumstamm(völlig gerade) der per seil hoch und runtergezogen wurde...

90% der leute die den gesehen haben dachten nicht nur es war ein Tier... sie Zeichneten am ende sogar einen Hals samt Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Menschliche Hirn is eben ein Arschloch ^^


----------



## Kawock (22. Mai 2010)

Nessie und BigFoot, wie schon einige mal erwähnt, leider zu wenige realistische Fakten, jedoch sind noch nicht alle Tiefseefische bekannt (die ohne Augen!). 

Ausserirdische wird es sicher geben, das beweisen ja auch schon alleine die Bakterien die uf dem Mars entdeckt wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Interessant wäre es natürlich, WO da draussen eine Lebensform exstiert die Intelligenter (haha) und weiter entwickelt ist wie wir. Das diese Lebensformen schon auf der Erde waren, schwer zu sagen, wobei einige GESCHICHTEN über Pyramiden ja schon rätseln lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ene Invasion nicht friedlicher Natur wird warscheinlich erst kommen sobald Sie bei uns Mineralien oder sonstige Wertvolle Dinge entdecken, die für sie hilfreich sind. 

Aber ich denke nicht, das es in unserem Sonnensystem eine andere Intelligente HUMANOIDE Lebensform ist. Dazu zähle ich keine Bakterien und Viren.


Zum Thema Geister: Ich denke nicht das es Geister in der Form gibt, wie sie zum Beispiel in WoW dargestellt werden, jedoch denke ich das es auf einer anderen Astralebene Geistwesen geben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedoch halte ich Sachen wie Gläserrücken und sowas für totalen Humbug. wie oben erwähnt... das Menschliche Hirn ist ein Arschloch! ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Mai 2010)

Ich schätzte Geister gibt es, jedoch nicht in einem Paralleluniversum oder einer Astralebene etc...
Sondern in unserer Welt/Ebene/was auch immer. Denn der Verstand des Menschen ist eine Art
energetische Sache im Kopf, nichts verschlingt beim Menschen So viel Energie wie das Gehirn.
Ich schätzte, diese Energie "stirbt" nicht einfach so. Energie verbraucht sich nicht, sie wandelt
sich ja immer nur um. Ob die "Seele" sich auch umwandelt oder nur löst, kA. 

Und kommt nicht mit: "Da brauchen wir einem frisch verstorbenen nur eine Glühbirne in den
Mund schieben um zu sehen, ob das stimmt."


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Ich denke dass Geister nicht unbedingt Selen von Menschen sein müssen. Bäume können auch geister haben, und Tiere auch.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Geister nicht unbedingt Selen von Menschen sein müssen. Bäume können auch geister haben, und Tiere auch.



geister nicht...alles und jeder ist von energie erfüllt,was sich in allen Religionen wiederfindne lässt...hat alles nur verschiedenen Namen.bei uns die Seele,
dann das Prana(*Prana* (Sanskrit, m., &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2339;, pr&#257;&#7751;a, Lebensatem, Lebenshauch) wird in der hinduistischen Lehre, als _Leben_, _Lebenskraft_ oder die universelle Lebensenergie angesehen. Prana ist vergleichbar mit Qi im alten China und Ki in Japan bzw. dem tibetischen Lung sowie dem althochdeutschen Wort Odem.)

oder das Qi (Nach Auffassung der Kultur des alten China und des Daoismus durchdringt und begleitet das Qì alles was existiert und geschieht.Als Substanz, aus der das ganze Universum sowohl in physischer als auch geistiger Hinsicht besteht, wird es vorgestellt als vitale Energie, Lebenskraft oder eines alles durchdringenden kosmischen Geistes, ist dabei aber weder physischer noch geistiger Natur. In einer sich ständig verändernden Wirklichkeit stellt das Qì die einzig konstante Größe dar.

Nach daoistischer Vorstellung entstand die Welt aus dem ursprünglichen Qì (Yuanqi), in dem Yin und Yang noch vermischt waren. Himmel und Erde bildeten sich erst durch Trennung des Einen: was Yangqi empfing, stieg hell und klar empor und wurde Himmel, was Yinqi erhielt, wurde dunkel und schwer und sank zur Erde. Und was Yin und Yang in gerechtem und ausgewogenem Maße erhielt, war der Mensch in der Mitte.)

das ist klein zufall das weltweit in jeder relligion eine lebensenergie gibt....


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Ich denke wirklich Geister. Seelen, mit denen man vllt. sogar kommunizieren kann.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Mai 2010)

Kawock schrieb:


> Jedoch halte ich Sachen wie Gläserrücken und sowas für totalen Humbug. wie oben erwähnt... das Menschliche Hirn ist ein Arschloch! ^^



mit gläserrücken etc würde ich vorsichtig sein

ich habe schon zu viel sachen gehört und auch miterlebt die schief gehn können

daher: lieber die finger von lassen


----------



## Tic0 (24. Mai 2010)

Gläserrücken habe ich damals auch mal "gespielt".
Ich war danach irgendwie echt ziemlich fertig... so die ersten Wochen danach,
waren irgendwie komisch, keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn da offensichtlich was passiert ist, irgendwie glaube ich dennoch
nicht an "Geister" ect. 

Aber ich lasse mich überraschen. Vielleicht schwirre ich ja irgendwann einmal
als Geist durch die Gegend. ;>


----------



## Manoroth (24. Mai 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Gläserrücken habe ich damals auch mal "gespielt".
> Ich war danach irgendwie echt ziemlich fertig... so die ersten Wochen danach,
> waren irgendwie komisch, keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



ich persönlich habe sehr unglückliche erfahrungen gemacht mit gläserrücken und kann daher sagen: besser finger weg lassen


und geister sind meiner erfahrung nach selten neutral

sie wollen das was alle lebensformen wollen: energie

und die meisten beschaffen sich die von menschen
teils wirds ihnen freiwillig gegeben und die stärkeren holen sie sich auch wen du es nicht willst (falls du dich körperlich oder geistig ausgelaugt gefühlt hast kommt das wohl daher)


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

WEEE, NESSI!!! Ich leibe nessy, als ich 6 war hat meine Oma mir so ein englischlernprogramm geschenk, und das war mit nessy NESSY FTW!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (24. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich weiss macht man sich mit Gläserrücken selber kaputt, ohne iwelche einflüsse von aussen. Egal wie überzeugt du davon bist dass DU das glas nicht bewegt hast, entweder war es dein unterbewusstsein (und das merkt man einfach nicht) oder einer deiner mitspieler.. 
Erzählt mal was für erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt, würde mich erinnern, und in wie fern ihr danach *fertig* wart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2010)

Auch mit Pendeln etc. kann man viel Scheiße bauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist immer lustig, wie Leute daran glauben und wenn man ihnen erklärt warum das Pendel pendelt (Kaum für uns wahrnehmbares zittern und sonstige Bewegungen) schauen die immer so herrlich bedröppelt drein xD


----------



## Harloww (24. Mai 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Illuminaten: Denke mal nicht das [...] gegeben hat. Bloße Fantasie



Und das glaubt er auch noch wirklich. Hahaha, oh wow.


----------



## Petersburg (24. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und das glaubt er auch noch wirklich. Hahaha, oh wow.



Wtf, dich gibts immer noch? Da waren sicher die Illuminaten mit im spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wtf, dich gibts immer noch? Da waren sicher die Illuminaten mit im spiel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der will auch nur mit jedem Post jmd. provozieren...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (24. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wtf, dich gibts immer noch? Da waren sicher die Illuminaten mit im spiel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toller Avatar? Grade [entfernt] entdeckt? Bist du schon Teil der Legion?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das "vier zensiert" mal wegmachen...ist hier nicht gerne gesehen und wird gleich gelöscht. :>


----------



## Petersburg (24. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Toller Avatar? Grade 4x entdeckt? Bist du schon Teil der Legion?



Natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und jetzt ist hier Genug OT, weiteres bitte über PM klären.


----------



## Harloww (24. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde das "vier zensiert" mal wegmachen...ist hier nicht gerne gesehen und wird gleich gelöscht. :>




Aha. Bis jetzt sehe ich keinen Grund dazu.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Aha. Bis jetzt sehe ich keinen Grund dazu.



Nunja. Kinder sind hier unterwegs, die Seite ist schon sehr krank und hat hier nix zu suchen.
Wirst schon sehen, wird gelöscht werden.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2010)

Richtig, und das Offtopic hat nun auch ein Ende.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

wir haben gläserrücken schon 4x versucht und nie hat sich irgendwas bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und solange ich nicht selbst sehe wie das glas druchdreht und irgendwelche "übernatürlichen" dinge passieren halte ich das auch für quatsch :> wenn ich da an geschichten von freunden denke das jemand plötzlich fliessend russisch gesprochen hat was er vorher nich konnte und son müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2010)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es ja keine Humanuiden Wesen sondern Tier artige Dinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wir Menschen aussehen wie Menschen ist durchaus kein Zufall.
In einer Umgebung die grob der unseren entspricht (Sauerstoffatmung, Schwerkraft, Temperatur) würde intelligentes Leben mit hoher Wahscheinlichkeit in etwa so aussehen wie wir es tun.

Unsere Aussehen ist nämlich das Ergebnis eines sehr langen anpassungsoptimierten Evolutionsprozesses.

Der Umstand das z.B. Ohren, Nase und Augen dicht am Gehirn sitzen liegt an den kurzen Signalleitungswegen dieser lebenswichtigen Informationen.
Das wir zwei Augen und Ohren haben liegt daran, damit wir stereoskopisch sehen können, bzw. die Richtung aus der Geräusche kommen orten können.
Eine sehr wichtige Eigenschaft im Überlebenskampf unserer Vorfahren. Ein Auge bzw. Ohr wäre zuwenig, drei wären zuviel. bzw schwer vernüftig anzuordnen.

Dass das Gehirn dick gepanzert ist macht auch Sinn (Schädel) und das es sich oben am Körper befindet auch, weil wir dort am besten sehen und hören können.

Eine Hand mit einem gegenüberliegenden Daumen ist ebenfalls notwendig zu Herstellung von Werkzeugen oder Waffen.

Das kann man noch eine Weile so weiterführen.

Die humaniode Grundform ist also kein Zufallsprodukt und dürfte in leichten Abwandlungen auch auf anderen (erdähnlichen) Planten anzutreffen sein


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Mai 2010)

Wow, das hat meine Annahmen bis in ihre Grundfesten erschüttert.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube noch immer, wenn wir einmal Kontakt mit einer fremden Spezies aufnehmen, dann werden sie uns zuerst finden. 

Warum muss eigentlich Wasser gegeben sein, damit Leben existieren kann?


----------



## Bitialis (25. Mai 2010)

Interessanter Thread..

Über Atlantis z.B. hab ich mich gestern noch unterhalten =) 
Und ich denke das es diese Stadt 100% gegeben hat. Ob sie gefunden wird ist eine andere Frage..

Zu Aliens kann ich auch nur sagen, dass es imho ziemlich sicher anderes Leben gibt außerhalb der Blauen Kugel..
Es gibt ja nicht nur unser Sonnensystem, wenn iwo in einen Sonnensystem, welches X-Millarden Lichtjahre entfernt ist, ein ähnlicher Planet besteht, gibt es dort auch Leben.. Sei es ein Einzeller oder ein riesiger Flugmonster.. Leben ist leben =) und somit Alien..

Das Aliens bei uns waren ist auch totaler schwachsinn..

Genauso wie wir Menschen auch in 100000 Jahren nicht durch die Zeit reisen können..


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Genauso wie wir Menschen auch in 100000 Jahren nicht durch die Zeit reisen können..



Warum? Zeit ist ein wenig anders als die klare Linie die, die einfälltigen Lebewesen dieser Existenzebene ausschließlich wahrnehmen können und genaue Forschungen müssten natürlich durchgeführt werden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Mai 2010)

Ja genau, was soll diese Behauptung, Zeitreisen seien nicht möglich?
Wenn Nozdormu das liest regt er sich sicher nur auf!


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ja genau, was soll diese Behauptung, Zeitreisen seien nicht möglich?
> Wenn Nozdormu das liest regt er sich sicher nur auf!




xDD



B2T: 


Zeitreisen halte ich auch für Unmöglich, zumindestens in näherer Zukunft


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Weil wenn wir durch die Zeit reisen könnten, müsste es doch nun schon die "Zukunftsmenschen" geben welche genauso durch die Zeit reisen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In die Zukunft kann man schon reisen.. Jedoch nur wenn du ein Raumschiff hast welches die Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht, wenn ich damit sagen wir mal 5 Jahre rumreise vergehen auf der Erde deutlich mehrere Jahre.. Relativitätstheorie?! ka wie dat ding heißt 

Verstehen tu ichs natürlich genauso wenig wie alle anderen =) Bin ja kein Wissenschaftler sonder WoW-Zocker =)

Aber die Zukunft (und ja auch die Jahre in denen wir hier alle noch leben) wird noch so viele Wunder bringen. Ich freu mich schon richtig drauf was es alles so in 30 Jahren gibt =)

OT: I'm so afraid of Nozdormu =)

sorry für die =)-Smileys aber die bekomm ich aus de gewohnheit nimmer raus ARG =)


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub irgendwie nicht, dass Zeitreisen je möglich sein werden. Weilö wenn ja, würde ich ja einer ins Jahr 2010 verirren und wir würden es mitbekommen...

Ich befürchte, dieses Privileg bleibt unserem GRoßdrachi


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2010)

Warum sollten wir es mitbekommen?
Vielleicht gibt es sowas wie eine Art Temporal Abkommen, dass die Einmischung verbietet? Eine Temporale "Polizei", die dafür sorgt das dies eingehalten wird?
Vielleicht befinden wir uns bereits in einer völlig anderen Zeitlinie, als in der, die eigentlich vorgesehen war und keiner von uns würde es jemals mitkriegen...

Die Möglichkeiten sind schier endlos...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Nozdormu hat mir einmal gesagt, Die Zeit, die wir hätten, sei eine Illusion. Zeit lässt sich nicht messen.
Am ehesten, so meinte er, ließe sich die Zeit an einer Sanduhr erklären. Es vergeht immer gleich viel
Zeit, wenn ich die Sanduhr einmal laufen lasse. Aber welches Sandkorn auf welches folgt, darauf hat nur
einer Einfluss: Er selbst, der zeitlose Herr der Sande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Vrocas (28. Mai 2010)

Als ich früher mein E-Mail Postfach bei Freenet hatte, kamen da auch ständig solche News.

Da war zum Beispiel so eine Meldung, über einen "Gnom" in Argentinien. Der angeblich besucher mit Steinen abgeworfen hat und dann abgehauen is. Er hinterließ "Schwefel-Fußspuren" das heißt seine Füße müssen irgendwie geglüht haben oder so.

Dann waren da noch Diese komischen Steine in der Wüste. Die hinterließen zwar Spuren, als wären sie verschoben worden, aber keine Fußspuren! Wie ist das möglich?

Oder dieses eine Alien Baby aus Mexiko, dass von zwei Bauern getötet wurde, hier mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Soll ich euch sagen warum noch keine Menschen aus der Zukunft gekommen sind?


Weil die Erde Zerstört wird oder die MEnschen ausgerottet werden.


Und man kann nicht zurück Reisen, man kann nur langsamer Reisen als die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Auf dem Bild steht "Bild.de" und du glaubst es ist echt?
5 Sterne, klasse Poster A+++++ würde wieder lachen.


----------



## Vrocas (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild steht "Bild.de" und du glaubst es ist echt?
> 5 Sterne, klasse Poster A+++++ würde wieder lachen.



Ich hab gewusst, dass so ein dummes Kommentar kommt.

Google einfach mal "Alien in Mexiko" dann wirst du das Bild auch bekommen ohne dass "Bild.de" in der Ecke steht...


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich hab gewusst, dass so ein dummes Kommentar kommt.
> 
> Google einfach mal "Alien in Mexiko" dann wirst du das Bild auch bekommen ohne dass "Bild.de" in der Ecke steht...



Und das ist genau so echt wie die 20 Chupacabras die gefunden wurden. Oder die Feen!


----------



## Vrocas (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und das ist genau so echt wie die 20 Chupacabras die gefunden wurden. Oder die Feen!



Oder wie der Typ den du als Avatar hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oder wie der Typ den du als Avatar hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Der Typ"
Schön wie niemand aus diesem Forum Jack Nicholson zu kennen scheint.
Peinlich.


----------



## Vrocas (28. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass er einfach gesuckt hat?


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass er einfach gesuckt hat?



"gesuckt"? Und für einen Moment wollte ich dich ernst nehmen. Hach, du.


----------



## Vrocas (28. Mai 2010)

"Oder wie der Typ den du als Avatar hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!"

Ab dem Post solltest du mich eigentlich nicht mehr Ernst nehmen.

Ich klink mich hier mal aus, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2010)

Gebt beide Ruh.....




B2T:

Nunja, das "Alien" Baby scheint mir aber auch seeeeeehr weit hergehaolt und unglaubwürdig


----------



## shadow24 (28. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Weil wenn wir durch die Zeit reisen könnten, müsste es doch nun schon die "Zukunftsmenschen" geben welche genauso durch die Zeit reisen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier mal eine recht einfache Erklärung was Einstein mit der Relativitätstheorie zum Thema Zeit sagte:

Mit Einstein begann in der Physik vor knapp hundert Jahren ein neues Denken. Er zeigte in seiner Speziellen Relativitätstheorie von 1905, dass Zeit keine absolute Größe ist. Während einer Zugfahrt zwischen Ulm und Stuttgart wurde ihm klar, dass die Zeit in Systemen, die sich relativ zueinander bewegen, unterschiedlich verläuft. Sie dehnt sich, wenn man sich schnell fort bewegt. Bei dem Tempo, wie wir sie normalerweise erleben, bemerkt man das nicht. Aber bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten werden die relativistischen Effekte messbar. Einstein ging von einem Kindheitstraum aus: Wie wäre es, auf einem Lichtstrahl zu reiten? Nach langen Überlegungen und Rechnungen führte diese kindliche Fantasie zu einem frappierenden Schluss: Je schneller wir uns bewegen, umso langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Für den Lichtstrahl steht sie sogar still. Das Licht altert nicht. Das alte Weltbild mit seiner absoluten, stetig dahinfließenden Zeit lag in Scherben. Es wurde klar, dass die Zeit nun langsamer verging, je schneller man sich bewegt. Die absolute Obergrenze der Speziellen Relativitätstheorie ist allerdings die Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Nach Einstein kann kein Körper sich schneller bewegen als das Licht. Dieses Geschwindigkeitslimit verbietet die Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit. 

Als Ausnahmen wurden damals Wurmlöcher angesehen,von denen vermutet wurde das sie nicht nur als Portal zu anderen Sternsystemen dienen könnten,sondern sogar eine Zeitreise möglich wäre....mal sehen ob uns Bern einmal Ergebnisse diesbezüglich liefern wird...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Mai 2010)

Es geht schneller als das Licht, deswegen ist Einsteins Theorie nicht das A und O.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Mai 2010)

Also denek Zeitreisen werden nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Shaila (30. Mai 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Aliens: aber natürlich gibt es die.
> 
> Nessie: wie schon gesagt um Touris anzuziehen
> 
> ...




Die Illuminaten gab es definitiv, da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher. Sie waren damals eine Art Abspaltung der Freimaurer, allerdings verschwanden sie sehr schnell wieder und es gibt sie auch nicht mehr. Natürlich ranken sich Verschwörungstheorien darüber, dass sie noch exestieren und die Weltherrschaft an sich reisen wollen, aber so etwas ist Quatsch. Und bei dem 2. Markierten, wäre ich mir auch nich so 100% sicher, ob es das gibt. An soetwas wie Nessie oder Big Foot glaube ich auch nicht mehr. Es erscheint mir einfach nicht logisch, dass sie exestieren und noch immer unentdeckt sind.

Vom heiligen Gral halte ich auch nicht sehr viel, weil es mal wieder so eine tolle Kirchengeschichte ist. Bei Excalibur sehe ich es ähnlich, total übertriebene Geschichte.


Allerdings glaube ich auch daran, dass unsere Erde selber noch voller Geheimnisse steckt. In den Ozeanen gibt es bestimmt noch sehr sehr viel zu entdecken. Soweit ich weiss haben wir noch lange nicht alles in den Ozeanen erforscht und wer weiss schon, was einen dort alles erwarten kann ? Dementsprechend glaube ich zwar nich an Atlantis, will es aber auch nicht abstreiten, es könnte exestieren, aber man weiss es halt nicht. Die Frage wird sich auch nicht eher klären, bevor alles erforscht ist. Ich frage mich, was es wohl für Schätze noch im Ozean gibt, sowohl in Form von Leben, als auch in Form von Rohstoffen.

Und was Aliens und Co. betrifft: Weiss ich nicht. Wir wissen doch eigentlich so wenig über den Weltraum. Ich finde es ist einfach zu früh um zu behaupten: Alien gibt es nicht, oder Aliens gibt es und dabei keine andere Meinung zuzulassen. Wir wissen es ganz einfach nicht. Wir wissen einfach viel zu wenig und es wird sich vielleicht irgendwann mal herausstellen, dass es Aliens gibt. Also kann man darüber im Grunde nur spekulieren, dass ist wie eine Diskussion über Gott meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## BlackSun84 (30. Mai 2010)

Aliens auf der Erde glaube ich nicht, dafür sind die Entfernungen in der Galaxie viel zu groß, außerdem wurde ja schonmal der Punkt angesprochen, dass sich ein Volk irgendwie gerade zum passenden Zeitpunkt verirren müsste. 

Nessie ist wohl auch nur Touriquark, Monster haben ja nicht nur schottische Seen. 

Bei Atlantis wird ja viel spekuliert, ob damit nicht ein bekanntes Reich, z.B. Troja, gemeint war. Ich denke schon, dass es Atlantis gab, weil auch die Ägypter schon von Kämpfen gegen ein anderen Volk berichten. Wenn man dann die 12.000 Jahre auf die ägyptischen Mondjahre rechnet - nicht Sonnenjahre, daher dürfte es nur 3000-4000 Jahre sein, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Atlantis einfach ein starkes Seereich im mittleren bis westlichen Mittelmeer war, was u.a. gegen Ägypter oder Hethiter um die Vorherrschaft kämpfte und am Ende durch Katastrophen o.Ä. unterging. Allerdings wird Atlantis wohl keine Raumfahrernation gewesen sein, sondern einfach ein für die Bronzezeit sehr fortgeschrittenes Reich. Aber auch Troja galt als Mythos und wurde entdeckt. Wenn aber Atlantis wirklich im Meer versank, kann es noch lange dauern, bis man es im Mittelmeer entdeckt. 

Drachen: Gibt es, nennen sich nur Warane &Co. Der feuerspeiende Flattermann ist allerdings genauso ein Märchen wie die eher glücksbringende Schlange bei den Chinesen.

Illuminaten: Es wird schon noch genug alte Geheimorden geben, die Frage ist nur, ob diese wirklich die Welt regieren (oder regieren wollen) oder wie die Freimaurer einfach eine Ansammlung von Männern und Frauen mit gleichen Interessen sind.

Telekinese: Könnte möglich sein. Der menschliche Versand und Körper allgemeine kann mehr, als gerade wir im Westen glauben. In Asien ist man da weiter, warum sollte ein trainierter Mensch nicht auch sowas schaffen? Dasselbe gilt für Telepathie, die im Kern nichts anderes als starke Empathie sein kann. Jeder kennt wohl oft genug die Situation, dass man im Grunde genau weiß, was der andere sagen will und wird.

Magier: Gab es, sie waren die Priester des Zoroastrimus zusammen mit dem ganzen "Abrakadabra". Allerdings waren es eben nur Priester (Magi) und keine feuerballwerfenden Gelehrten.

Der Heilige Gral: Eine der vielen Märchen des Christentums, sowas hat ja jede gute Religion. 

Excalibur / Artus: Mittlerweile ist ja recht bekannt, dass Artus anscheinend ein römischer Offizier in Britannien war, der mit samartischen Söldnern in der Spätphase Roms dort diente und eventuell wirklich als lokaler Herrführer agierte, nachdem die Römer abgezogen waren. Allerdings geschah das weder von einer spätmittelalterlichen Festung aus, noch dürfte er irgendwelche magischen Schwerter besessen haben. Da wurde wohl ein einfacher Heerführer einfach von guten PR-Managern in all den Jahrhunderten gut aufgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeitreisen: Das ist wohl physikalisch nicht möglich, wobei man den Menschen nicht unterschätzen sollte in Sachen Technik.


----------

